# ATV, who to buy from?



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I've looked on ksl for quite some time now (on and off for about 4 years). i purchased a high miles in need of tlc ranger crew in that time but haven't been able to find an ATV. I'm looking for a mid sized 450-550 machine and am open to everything except polaris. I'd like IRS and don't care for power steering. 

So, what dealer would you recommend to get a good deal and also good service from. I live in SLC and travel to kamas weekly but don't mind going an hour or so out of the way. The only dealer i won't work with is honda world in salt lake.

so, which dealer do you recommend for the best band for the buck?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You are paying a big markup using a dealer, and their warranties usually aren't all that long for used stuff. If you keep an eye on KSL, some real gems show up there from time to time. I found and bought one just 2 weeks ago that was a super deal.

Look for low hours, low miles, and the body (no bent racks, no cracked plastic, original seat etc etc). Be ready to drop EVERYTHING at a moments notice and go after a nice one... they do NOT stick around long at all.

If money isnt the driving factor... dealers do offer some good machines, you just pay a little more than if you do the legwork yourself. Personally I love Hondas, and have good experiences using Monarch in Orem. 


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Look on Craigs List. A lot of dealers will put machines on it and if the dealer is out of the way a ways you may get a better deal. But like anything know what the machine is worth before even thinking of buying it.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

craigslist has been a bust for me for the last decade. i can't keep up with all the one year old big bore atv's and utv's that are selling for 2k with 100 miles on them. i just need to send in the cashiers check and it'll be here in a week.

ksl does have a few good deals but like you said, you have to be able to drop everything and go. if it's an hour away and a good deal the seller has multiple buyers bidding it up sight unseen before you get there. then you have the "in great shape" machines that have a roll of duct tape and zip ties holding them together. 

i've been thinking real hard about a new ride with a low apr. the only problem there is that most manufacturers have dropped their mid sized atv's. basically there's small bore and big bore now. i'm not afraid of more power but i just don't really need it or the price tag that comes with it.

dallan, i like the honda reliability and would buy an older model but i'd like better features out of the newer ones. i'm looking for independent rear suspension and down want to step up to the rubicon because i'm not fond of the transmission. oddly enough i do like the tranny on the regular foreman. 

fwiw, my last personal atv was an '84 125cc or at least i think it was. i've guided off of polaris, can am, honda and arctic cat. the cat and honda are the only two of those that i'd own.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I'm of the opinion that I'd rather buy brand new cuz I'd rather KNOW how the machine was maintained and treated. So I'd rather pay extra for that piece of mind and buy brand new. 

Steadmans in Tooele, Plaza Cycle, and Honda World have all been very nice to work with. I'd buy from them before some of the other dealers in the valley.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Big Pine in Fairveiw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

APD said:


> ksl does have a few good deals but like you said, you have to be able to drop everything and go. if it's an hour away and a good deal the seller has multiple buyers bidding it up sight unseen before you get there. then you have the "in great shape" machines that have a roll of duct tape and zip ties holding them together.


I know the feeling. 

One thing that is starting to tilt me a bit towards going for a new one is that they seem to depreciate so little. If you aren't taking a big depreciation hit right off the lot, like you do with many automobiles, then why not buy new and not have to worry about the previous owners problems for nearly the same price. Also, one brand I'm looking at and really like has 0% interest financing, so I wouldn't have to shoot my entire wad at once with the purchase.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Catherder said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> One thing that is starting to tilt me a bit towards going for a new one is that they seem to depreciate so little. If you aren't taking a big depreciation hit right off the lot, like you do with many automobiles, then why not buy new and not have to worry about the previous owners problems for nearly the same price. Also, one brand I'm looking at and really like has 0% interest financing, so I wouldn't have to shoot my entire wad at once with the purchase.


yeah, suzuki has great financing right now and still makes a mid size. my only worry is if they'll even be around state side in a few years. They have lost a lot of market share and pull completely out of the automobile market in the US.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing to be careful with the 0% financing is that it may only be good for 90 days and it is usually advertised as 0% financing 90 days same as cash. But the kick is that if you don't pay it of in 90 days the loan then reverts to a high interest loan. I had a friend that fell for this and he was scrambling at the end of 90 days trying to find a way to pay the ATV off or refinance it. He ended up selling it at a loss just to avoid the high interest rate that he would have to start paying. 

As for Suzuki moving out of the states, why worry? If you have the ATV now any shop will work on it and parts will always be available for it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> One thing to be careful with the 0% financing is that it may only be good for 90 days and it is usually advertised as 0% financing 90 days same as cash. But the kick is that if you don't pay it of in 90 days the loan then reverts to a high interest loan. I had a friend that fell for this and he was scrambling at the end of 90 days trying to find a way to pay the ATV off or refinance it. He ended up selling it at a loss just to avoid the high interest rate that he would have to start paying.
> 
> As for Suzuki moving out of the states, why worry? If you have the ATV now any shop will work on it and parts will always be available for it.


Good point to make, but Suzuki's financing is 0 interest for 5 years with early payment allowed. I was poring over the fine print a couple days ago. Most major manufacturer financing plans are fairly reputable. it is when a local dealer has their "own" 0 interest (wink, wink) "financing" that you have to be really careful.

I agree with you on the second point and I really liked the King Quad when I was on one the other day. I also don't see them pulling out really soon either, at least not during an applicable warranty period.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Stedmans has been good in the past.
If you want new Polaris. Spike up north has the best prices


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> Stedmans has been good in the past.
> If you want new Polaris. Spike up north has the best prices


Golden Spike in Tremonton will by far give you the best price if you want as Polaris. We was pricing out side by sides and they were beating everyone by hundreds of dollars.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Bought my '14 Grizzly from South Valley Motorsports. Can't say that it was a spectacular deal but it was below MSRP and comparable to other places.

As for service, you'll pay for it anyways so you may as well do it yourself and most ATV's only come with a 6 month warranty.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I used the 0% financing on a Suzuki king quad several years ago and have been very happy with the purchase. I bought from escape motorsports in Provo. They had just come out with the 2013 models and had marked down 2012 models. They had one 2011 model left so I got it for $2000 off msrp. simply because it was 2 years outdated. It was still new in the box and had to be assembled for my purchase. Sure the resale value will take a hit for that but I plan on running it into the ground so I'm not worried about that. I'm very happy with the suzuki, it's a smooth running machine.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

hunting777 said:


> Golden Spike in Tremonton will by far give you the best price if you want as Polaris. We was pricing out side by sides and they were beating everyone by hundreds of dollars.


I saved $1000 on the RZR I bought from them. 
They were $1000 less than everyone else. Second was the guys in Logan 
Highest was SSS in Ogden.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

HONDA HONDA HONDA Bought mine in 1998 300 Four Track. . Changed the rear brakes thats it, The Hondas are just TOUGH. U can get some great used ones off a Ksl.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Old Fudd said:


> HONDA HONDA HONDA Bought mine in 1998 300 Four Track. . Changed the rear brakes thats it, The Hondas are just TOUGH. U can get some great used ones off a Ksl.


Yup. I prefer the solid axle ATVs over IRS models (handle more load) and I like manual shift over electric shift (less to go wrong in the tranny). I love the older Foreman series, I've had 900lbs of concrete on mine with zero problems. They are tanks. Hauled a ton of elk whole (use the tip up method).

Couldnt pass this thing up a few weeks ago on KSL... immaculate, wife and boy are still fighting over who gets it. LOL!

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone have a suggestion for a folding / collapsible ATV trailer?

I need one to fit through a narrow gate that I really don't want to tear up.

Lifetime supposedly has a folding version, but I am not sure they still make it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Those folding ones don't last very long... they are just not built very rigid. How big of an ATV do you need to carry? How wide is the gate opening?

Harbor Freight used to sell a fold up one...






-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Those folding ones don't last very long... they are just not built very rigid. How big of an ATV do you need to carry? How wide is the gate opening?
> 
> -DallanC


Towning a Honda Rubicon, gate opening is about 32" so I am pretty limited on what options I have.

Worse case I could dismantle our gate and put a new one in, but it will be a pain with the concrete and I really don't want to deal with that if I don't have to.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Those folding ones don't last very long... they are just not built very rigid. How big of an ATV do you need to carry? How wide is the gate opening?
> 
> Harbor Freight used to sell a fold up one...
> 
> ...


I've seen those, but have always been leery of Harbor Freight given their reputation for selling low quality items.

I thought this was pretty cool (Craftsman made one too)





But I don't think anyone makes them anymore


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That one looks cool.

Honestly... if it were me, I'd get a normal small 1 atv trailer, a well built one. I'd then make a dolly to allow me to tip the trailer on its side and onto, then push it through the gate. 

Where are you storing the ATV if the trailer goes into the back yard? 

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> That one looks cool.
> 
> Honestly... if it were me, I'd get a normal small 1 atv trailer, a well built one. I'd then make a dolly to allow me to tip the trailer on its side and onto, then push it through the gate.
> 
> ...


Garage is the only option right now, and I would much rather park my truck in the garage than a trailer


----------

